# QuICK Cure - your experience



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Since this is widely available at low cost and can treat quite a lot of sickness, I'd like to hear from those who have had experience with Quick Cure. What diseases you were able to cure with it, and how. What didn't work? Did you use it for a quick 5 - 30 minutes bath exceeding the maximum dosage? How did your fish react to it and any other suggestions you may have.

For me, I only used the bath method in a 1 gallon tank to treat some fish that were flicking or scratching a lot (no other sign of sickness) and it did stop them from doing that. I didn't treat the whole tank because I have some shrimps and plecos... and I think plecos would not like the treatment. Please let me know if tha'ts not the case.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Pete.

I've treated both Ich and Velvet with Quick Cure. It is safe with most fish. For sensitive fish you can use at half strength (ie. Loaches, Cories, Cardinal tetras).

Hopefully this is helpful.

Stuart


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Powerful and very effective. New Goldfish were infected with ich and did the max prescribed dosage of 3 days and was totally cured. Another time, I did lose some marble hatchetfish in a qtank for the treatment of ich.


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

I use it & it seems to do a good job (when needed)
The best way I have found to buy it is at king ed's in there drug cabinet. There is a larger bottle that treats 2000gal. for not much more $$ than the little bottles.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Can someone confirm if this is safe for treating Plecos? Some of my fish are still scratching lightly with no visible sickness and QuickCure has been good in treating that. But I've only been treating the fishes one by one in hospital tank. I would like to treat the whole tank to get rid of it once and for all but do not want to move the plecos (bristlenose). Would you think it's safe if I just use half the dosage?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

then play safe and try Kordon Rid Ich......imo same for most fishies.....since Quick Cure is quite strong med having formalin and machalite green as it's main ingredients....use it with light off as MG is light sensitive.

Kordon LLC - Kordon - Ich Attack


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Francis... but I already tried Kordon Ich Attack, didn't rid the scratching problem after 2 weeks. So without spending more money on other meds, I'd like to stick with QC if possible since it works.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Peter.....imo scratching/rubbing against objects could be gill fulkes....Formalin 37% is a prefer choice

here's a link about monogenean parasites.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/FA/FA03300.pdf

Use of formalin as a treatment

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM06100.pdf

hth



PeteAce said:


> Thanks Francis... but I already tried Kordon Ich Attack, didn't rid the scratching problem after 2 weeks. So without spending more money on other meds, I'd like to stick with QC if possible since it works.


----------

